# Some nice Vietnamese Shrimp (wild type)!



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

some of my wild shrimps collection, I don't know his scienticfic name, we simply call it small shrimp. If you can, please tell me its name and how to breed it:
some cyan ones with dark dots:
























































































This kind have some beautiful white ones but it's so weak and die all. I've had 3 but it all die after two days in my tank!
another type, bigger and stronger with dark colour:









all these shrimps are rescure from being food for fish.
I'll update more picture when I borrow a camera. Sorry because my shooting technique is so bad!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

do they breeed with cherries?


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

I think they won't! It look quite different and some pregnant have very tiny eggs, not big eggs like Cherrys. I think it will breed very small frys and don't know how to keep them!:neutral:


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

They most likely need brackish water for the young to survive. Very cool looking shrimp.


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

oblongshrimp said:


> They most likely need brackish water for the young to survive. Very cool looking shrimp.


thanks for telling me that but I don't know how to create a Brackish water enviroment. Do I have to put the pregnant to another tank and add some salt? How about the ingredient? .
I know that the red-nose shrimp and Yamato shrimp also need that! and I have Red-nose pregnant but never see any frys grow up. They appear and disapear in a week!


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow those metallic sky blue ones are stunning.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

wow nice shrimp, nice color, go make blue+red


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

I will continue collect more from fish shop!
I got 5 yesterday afternoon and 1 died this morning (vietnamese time)


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

wow looks really cool, where in the vietnam do you get them?


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

I found it in Sai Gon! It's always used as food for fish for years but never be consider to raise in glass tank to wach.
Some fish seller even think me crazy when I ask them to select the special colour ones to raise, so I bought 1000 to 2000 shrimp and when lucky I got 3-4 of nice ones. Selecting them is a little difficult work because of its tiny sizes. But the smaller it is, the easier for them to adapt to my tank environment!
It's hard, but the result is worthy! Right?


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

alrite when my parents go to the homeland, imma ask them for aquatics stuff...only problems is customs..and will they come to u.s. alive lol......

i like the results for what you did


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW !!!! Great and very different color.


----------



## jamesbond (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Van, nice to see you here, i also leave in hcmc, wonder which shop / street you get these shrimp ? i have tried to find in Nguyen Thong ... however, cannot find any. I am also crazy for shrimp, you can find me in skype jamestran79 or 01228 00 3579


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

How did you sneak anything from Vietnam over here to the US?


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> How did you sneak anything from Vietnam over here to the US?


he
You mean how did take that shrimp to US?
no, I still live in Viet Nam not US!
and I lost most of them! I don't know how to raise it!
I keep on doing some experiment!


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

Those shrimps are very odd looking...never seen such color before...


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

"Some fish seller even think me crazy when I ask them to select the special colour ones to raise"

I imagine that would be like telling my LFS I wanted some particular brine shrimp for breeding purposes... LOL!

Hope it goes well for you, keep us updated on your efforts!

:doh:


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

veedubdrouin said:


> "Some fish seller even think me crazy when I ask them to select the special colour ones to raise"
> 
> I imagine that would be like telling my LFS I wanted some particular brine shrimp for breeding purposes... LOL!
> 
> ...


thank you, veedubdrouin!
Recently, I set a simple tank for them but I soon discover that they that tank have problem with very high PH, about 8.5 :frusty: . I put 10 Vietnamese Shrimp there and they all died in a week! . 5 RC Shrimplet is still alive. I don't know how to lower the Ph parameters, even change 100% underground water with ph = 4.5, Ph in my new tank will raise from 5 (cause some old water left in soils ) to 8 in a night, and stable at 8.5 in 24 hours. Now I use this tank to raise two sulawesi cardinal shrimp, 10 days past and they're stilll alive








. I've just bought another one sulawesi yesterday, this time is a red fire like this:









I stop collecting Viet Shrimp and prepare to set a new tank with ADA Amazonia soils to get a low Ph tank for them and start a new experiment. Hope that I will suceed this time and create a new beautiful Shrimp species!


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

wow nice color. blue shrimp


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

These shrimp are amazing, how much are the viet and the other red ones.


----------



## leady (May 7, 2009)

Well I remember seeing somewhere on the web about those viet shrimps. They sell them in batch of 100 for over $100 (maybe around $120)

As for those sulawesi shrimps, they're aweome. I have a brother going to vietnam soon, I'm going to ask him to see if he can bring me some exotic shrimp. I'm just wondering do those sulawesi breed in captivity?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice shrimp man! The last time I was in Vietnam was when I was 10. I would like to go back there again as I have not seen my family there in a long time!

Those Sulawesi shrimp look awesome!


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

@all: thanks for reading & sharing experience!


BenBOMB said:


> These shrimp are amazing, how much are the viet and the other red ones.





leady said:


> Well I remember seeing somewhere on the web about those viet shrimps. They sell them in batch of 100 for over $100 (maybe around $120)


Viet shrimps, just like I said. It's quite cheap and not many people notice them, they use any shrimp to feed arowanas and flowershorn each day without seeing what colour it is. And I hang around fish - shop look at the Shrimp basin! If I see somes, buy them as arowanas food (about 1/8 us dollars for about 200-300 shrimps) , and go home to select the specials ones, the others could be fish food or a delicious human food. :axe:



leady said:


> As for those sulawesi shrimps, they're aweome. I have a brother going to vietnam soon, I'm going to ask him to see if he can bring me some exotic shrimp. I'm just wondering do those sulawesi breed in captivity?


I don't know exactly but I think my sulawesi shrimps is imported from Indonesia or Singapore. The price is about 9$ for each, whatever kind of sulawesi is, cardinals, harlequins, red... ! but sometimes out of stock due to importers' wooks.
But I lost most of my sulawesi shrimps! Now I have only 1 adults & 3 small ones! This beautiful shrimp is so hard to keep!



Jdinh04 said:


> Nice shrimp man! The last time I was in Vietnam was when I was 10. I would like to go back there again as I have not seen my family there in a long time!
> 
> Those Sulawesi shrimp look awesome!


come to visit your family and you can see a lot of Viet shrimp, they can bought some kilos for you! about Sulawesi, I'm not sure! We haven't know how to breed it!


----------

